# Handy knotty pages



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Lets get knotty here people. 

http://www.netknots.com/html/fishing_knots.html

Saw some nice animations as well as diagrams on some of them. Handy to know. Now to get pocket fishing rod.


----------

